# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  بهترین روش برای یک برنامه زمانبندی مشخص و کارا

## spinelruby

سلام

برای کار پشتیبان گیری، حذف فایل های پشتیبان قدیمی و چند کار دیگر به طور همزمان از یک Maintenance Plans استفاده کرده ام. 
می خوام بدونم بهترین روش برای انجام اینکار ها با هم چیه؟ و اینکه کسی تا حالا برای یه DB بزرگ اینکار رو انجام داده که خوب جواب داده باشه؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
میتونید چندتا Plan ایجاد کنید که هم مدیریتش راحتتر باشه هم بتونید برای هرکدوم زمانبندی های خاصی اختصاص بدید هم بتونید Log اونو راحتتر مشاهده کنید. و اگر در چند Plan باشند و یکی از اون Plan ها ازکار بیافته مشکلی برای مابقی ایجاد نمیکنه ولی در یک Plan با رخ دادن خطا در یک Plan مابقی از کار خواهند افتاد.

----------


## spinelruby

ممنون از راهنمایی تون. میشه یک مثال عملی از ایجاد یک Maintenance plan  بزنید؟ چند تا Plan داشتند دقیقا چه طور باشه؟ هر Plan  چی کار کنه؟

----------

